# Skin problem ...Little scabs on legs and under chin



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Jul 30, 2009)

and between front legs....Just came in from feeding the horses and I noticed my daughters horse..an Arab cross ....has a bunch of little scabs on her legs and under her head and between her front legs....just in certain spots and you cannot see them unless you feel for them ...Should I pick them off or just brush the spot more often ...it has been a rainy month .....What is it that I can put on her skin that'll help get the scabs off....thanks 
This horse has a long mane and gets alot of wind knots ....so thats what I was doing while she was eating ....


----------



## big brown horse (Jul 31, 2009)

2468herdsrgr8 said:
			
		

> and between front legs....Just came in from feeding the horses and I noticed my daughters horse..an Arab cross ....has a bunch of little scabs on her legs and under her head and between her front legs....just in certain spots and you cannot see them unless you feel for them ...Should I pick them off or just brush the spot more often ...it has been a rainy month .....What is it that I can put on her skin that'll help get the scabs off....thanks
> This horse has a long mane and gets alot of wind knots ....so thats what I was doing while she was eating ....


A photo would help.  Sounds like fly bites, or rain scald.

Good luck!


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Jul 31, 2009)

I think its rain scald....I'll take a photo...well I'll try.....


----------



## mully (Jul 31, 2009)

Sounds like rain rot .. use Listerine mouth wash 2 times a day and soak the area.


----------



## freemotion (Jul 31, 2009)

If you can feel them but not see them, my guess would be fly bites rather than rainrot.  But it could also be tick bites, after the ticks drop off.  Try using a little extra fly protection in those areas if you use it, maybe use an oily one like Wipe for those areas.  Sweat and wet grass may be washing the fly spray off.

It is kinda hard to tell from this distance, though, my eyes aren't as good as they used to be.... 

eta:  I've used a watered-down betadine or povidone (any tamed iodine solution available to you in Canada) solution....the non-sudsing one.....on rainrot with great and quick success.  Apply it with a sponge or washcloth, soaking the area well, then rinse it off after it sits for a few minutes.


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Jul 31, 2009)

It is kinda hard to tell from this distance, though, my eyes aren't as good as they used to be.... 
   Hee heee hee! I get you drift...You can come on over any ole time!!......I'll take some photo's tomorrow...we went riding instead tonight...it was a nice evening....


----------



## currycomb (Aug 23, 2009)

not rainrot, in the wrong location on the horse. more likely fly or tick caused.


----------



## laughingllama75 (Aug 24, 2009)

all of mine get like that, this time of year. It is (at least in mine) caused by the biting insects. The girth area, on chest, under the chin and jowl. also the ears. I brush them well daily, use bag balm on all except girth area and plenty of NON-water based fly spray.


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Aug 26, 2009)

thanks everyone for the replies and all the advice


----------



## Countrymom (Aug 26, 2009)

mully said:
			
		

> Sounds like rain rot .. use Listerine mouth wash 2 times a day and soak the area.


Could be rain rot or bug bites - either I would suggest the same.  I use Listerine with about 20% baby oil mixed in.  The oil helps loosen the scabs and heal the skin.  The Listerine is an antiseptic to heal also.  Works great for both situations.  Also add in some Black Oil Sunflower Seeds to her feed once a day - about 1/4 to half a cup.  Just make sure the seeds are not coated with anything for birds.  Just plain old seeds.  Nothing like healing a problem from the inside out.  

Then add in the fly spray - oil based last longer.  

Good Luck!


----------



## Shadowhills Farm (Nov 25, 2009)

Had the same problem- it's a form of rain rot. You need to peel the scabs off, use iodine to clean it out, hose it, use antifungal shampoo and keep that on for 10 minutes and let it dry. It usually goes away after 2 days of treatment. You can also use MTG on it to get the hair growing back.


----------

